
HTML5 canvas performance test - Uncle_Sam
http://www.smashcat.org/av/canvas_test/
======
ck2
Someone who has working OpenGL should try this benchmark in the new Opera
11.50 preview with hardware acceleration. It doesn't work (yet) on my
integrated graphics so I can't test.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2328010>

Note that you are also using setInterval in this demo which is actually
causing a 4-15ms delay between frames. Not a problem for Firefox/Chrome but I
bet it will be the limiting factor for hardware acceleration.

See my comments here about the setInterval problem:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2327768>

I changed this benchmark to also use setZeroTimeout and it ran slightly faster
FPS on Chrome 11 (but Firefox was already maxed out).

------
tmugavero
270 FPS in IE9 (yes 270), 48 FPS in Chrome 10, 23 FPS in FF 3.6

I just installed IE9 and am kinda feeling it. Even though it completely stole
Chrome's interface, it works.

